# Visit this gr8 site



## user name (Oct 10, 2005)

hookedonfishing.proboards61.com
join this site and join in the fun plz give me your ideas to put on it!!!
DONT DO WWW.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Just a caution to others, I would not go to that site unless you know it is good. It could have viruses on it.

User Name: Please do not advertise your site on here unless you have been a member for a while. And especially do not post it 5 times! Thank you.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

yh please dnt spam the forum if u need to advertise your site go to aquabanners or something like that


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Please do not reply to spammers. We are currently looking into the matter.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

He will be banned soon, just delete his threads.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

This area isn't in my sphere of influence, Max.


----------

